# 3-day-old lamb nursing "problem"



## kliles1299 (Apr 7, 2017)

Need some advice. I have twin lambs, 3 days old. One of them started "nursing" from the back end of his twin sister. He refuses to nurse from his mother. How do I get him to stop "nursing" from sister and get back on mom??


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 10, 2017)

IMHO you'll need to keep mom stationary and force Jr to latch on to what he should be latching on to. Probably have to do this multiple times over several days till he get's the idea. Good luck. Pictures please? Any Sheeple out there have any input? @Sheepshape @Roving Jacobs @mysunwolf or any of the many others...


----------



## secuono (Apr 10, 2017)

Never had that happen other than during the first few hrs when they are learning where the teat is.
Did this just start or since birth?
I'd be putting him on the teat several times a day until he is doing it on his own.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 10, 2017)

Unusual after 3 days, but, I'd go with what's already been said about holding the ewe and pushing him to the teat. He should settle pretty quickly.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2017)

What they said... and hopefully he figures it out soon!


----------

